# St Tropez Spray Tan



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Has anyone had one of these?

I'm booked in for my 1st ever spray tan tomorrow & am scared I will either come home orange or very dark  

I know the cream one comes out dark & then is washed off the next day to revela a lovely tan but I've been told the spray isn't like that.....

Am I safe?!  

Also..have been told to bring dark, baggy clothes to wear home, but what about feet? Can I put my socks & shoes back on or will I need flip flops?

Ta in advance! xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Flip flops are better. I was a little 'orange' but the next day it smoothed out to a lovely warm brown color. Definately better than my dull palle white.  You can't get wet for a few hours as it takes time to go off.
If you can exfoliate tonight as well that will really help the tan last longer.

Enjoy!
Deb


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Deb!


----------

